# ab rollers, good/bad?



## luke88 (Jul 29, 2012)

Evening all, what's the general consensus on ab rollers? 

A few people I've talked to say their not worth using but others say they are great..

What's everyone's opinions on them?


----------



## McGuire86 (Dec 11, 2013)

They're ok i guess but there are more than enough abdominal exercises you can perform without the need of any equipment.
Remember though if you can't see your abs through fat then you can do all the sit ups in the world and still not see them. Diet is the key to getting those abs looking ripped.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Like most peices of exercise equipment it's as good as the user is honest. If you use it to simply support your weight spits easier to do, it won't work. If you swing wildly in it, it won't work. If you listen to people say "I can do hundreds" and believe them, it won't work. But use it properly, slow movements, pausing at the peak, never resting at the bottom, it will work a treat. You can also try to be inventive to hit different areas of the abs. It's really down to you. Certainly worth it along with a Swiss ball for home use


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I think they were massive years ago and now they are starting to have a bit of a come back. Basically if you can do a full standing roll out back to standing then you know you have incredibly strong abs. Doing them on your knees is hard enough.

I just use a barbell to do them though.


----------



## luke88 (Jul 29, 2012)

I tried doing sit ups the old way yesterday I.e laid flat with knees bent up to form a triangle shape, 

The embarrassing part? I couldn't manage one! 

Back at school I used to laugh at them and would do them and twist my body whilst holding my head so that my left elbow would touch my right knee, working my obliques at the same time.

All I'm after with an an roller is to start back on the road to getting back to being able to do them without support, I can pick one up for £20 or so, so its a cheap investment to kick start my abs routine again


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I personally wouldn't bother. As said there is plenty you can do without the need. Also, everybody has some sort of six pack (ok it might only be a 4 pack or something daft) but it's covered in fat. What I'm saying is that everyone has abdominal muscles some are just covered more 

I'd be looking at reducing overall body fat reduction through cardio, HIIT training, core workouts etc. free weights combined with compound movements are the key here. You won't directly be targeting your abs but it will help shed fat and build your core strength- which is in your midriff - the muscles that help you stand etc. 

One thing I will say as already said is get the technique right or you could have a sore neck.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

He didn't actually state his reason for wanting one. Perhaps he is just looking to strengthen his core and doesn't care about having a visible 6-pack.

Like many tools if used properly it is a very effective workout but I imagine if you can't do one sit-up at the moment then it's probably best to start off with some planks and build up a bit of strength before thinking about using an ab wheel.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Plank holds and their many variations are also great for building abdominal strength.


----------



## Marcos999 (Aug 16, 2010)

Z4-35i said:


> Plank holds and their many variations are also great for building abdominal strength.


Yep. Youtube is full of pilates vids, give them a go. You may feel a bit silly following a bleach blonde but you'll be surprised how much it'll hurt!
Here's one, 




I wouldn't bother with one of those ab rollers, if you want to spend money go for a chin up bar. Chin ups are great core strengtheners and just hanging from the bar while bringing your legs up will teach your abs a lesson.


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

Get on YouTube try hasfit works all over


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

luke88 said:


> Evening all, what's the general consensus on ab rollers?
> 
> A few people I've talked to say their not worth using but others say they are great..
> 
> What's everyone's opinions on them?


Like anything mate - technique is what counts, not the equipment.

My personal opinion?....nothing wrong with ab rollers. But if you're gonna buy or try 'em, take a look at some technique videos first and learn how to do 'em properly. :thumb:


----------

